# How to initially survive in Australia - PR Holders



## hiya_hanan (Sep 11, 2013)

Before, I continue to give some experiences and share some tips in regards to migrate, survive, live & successfully bag a job in Australia, I would also like to take this opportunity to inform you guys who all are reading my page, that, these tips are purely based on my experiences and instances which are shared by my close counterparts and fellow struggle rs just like me with whom we shared the troublesome journey together and bagged a descent jobs to start with. My tips might be right or wrong, but our combat to win was completely true. We had to fight within ourselves emotionally, and also with the new world we are experiencing for the first time.

**There has been overwhelming response for one of my comments which I had shared couple of days back in a thread “ _No progress with job search. What am I doing wrong?_”, I have received so many personal messages from many good friends who are active on this fabulous blog, who also have shared their personal life experience nces and who are fighting few odds in their lives. I express my gratitude to them and also, extend my Thanks for sharing your personal stories, without any hesitation, & considering me as your friend/brother.**

Below are some pointers should you consider:

•	Congratulations for your Visa Grant!

A first successful step for a better future in Australia as per my initial estimation and thinking, after constantly, perceiving and aspiring to get a foreign PR, your mind would be obviously in a state of extreme joy and would land you into a dream of dreams to have a good lifestyle, earn in dollars and eventually buy a house/car and settle happily with Family. 
This was all attainable very easily without much effort, couple of decades back according to me, when there was less competition and high availability of jobs in the market. Now, the scenario is exactly the opposite as the job and self employment businesses are becoming highly competitive. What you need to do and how you need to plan?

•	Take a step back and relax for a minute on your success!

Your time has come to design a blueprint of your immigration life and career abroad. With the Visa, software copy in your mailbox from the Immigration team will definitely put you on Cloud 9 for a moment. So, be there on Cloud 9, and enjoy every moment of your successful grant,” YOU DESERVE IT”. At the same time, you have to be bold and straightforward with few facts, as, these facts are going to be practically very cruel on you, from the day your flight tyres unwind on the ground of Australia. 

•	Plan your journey , plan your career 

There are already enough blogs on the net, and great information resources, about planning your journey, on which I don’t want to spend time, as I believe people plan their travel with optimistic mindset and they are matured enough to take right decisions on the travel front, because you are already jobless in your country or serving notice period at your current firm with the arrival of a PR / Organization & every penny counts from onwards. Your anxiety & rush would incarcerate from not planning your career properly because things work out differently abroad unlike the dynamics in India or other Asian countries.

Please realize that, if you are a brown man, or an Asian, you will experience a sudden drift of change in Culture, Attitude and behavior of people. It is sometimes wired for all of us, but that is how the way it is. Every country is different and it has it’s own set of ups & downs. Australia is no different. 

You will have to start thinking, speak & behave as the natives, if you are aspiring to be an Australian Citizen or at least settle decently for substantial number of years. Because, natives wants to communicate and work with someone whom they feel comfortable and who tries to be part of their race or breed. So, respect their Culture and try to understand a little bit of the country’s history, slangs and above all Communication. 
This gives you a better edge than the other individuals in terms of interacting more efficiently and effectively. This helps you to prepare directly/indirectly for interviews and settle in better jobs than restricting yourself to odd jobs.


----------



## hiya_hanan (Sep 11, 2013)

*** Continued ****

•	Be yourself :

In the process of getting mixed thoroughly in a Multi-cultural way, please do not try to peel off your accent, or mimic the natives. Be yourself and if you have good communication skills and if you are able to understand follow every verbal and written instruction given to you in an interview or a mere interaction with the general public, you have just resolved your fifty percent of the social networking issues if communicating with people is a barrier. Be bold, clear and use some nice diction to impress. Sky is the limit you came here for a reason. Don’t forget the scarifies you made which are evident in your own way irrespective of which country you come from. You are the decision maker of your destiny!

Also, please understand, I am not trying to degrade any culture or race, these are my rough experiences, this is just a caution from anyone being trapped into. But, the best weapon to tackle, is to be humble and a good person with progressive thoughts.

•	People rush to earn dollars quickly :

The day you realize that, you are a PR holder of any Country, it is very vital to do a little research of the job market sitting offshore, irrespective of which country you come from. There are various job portals like seek.com.au and indeed.com.au / If you have any close pals and relatives who can help you or guide you, it is definitely, a bit of relief not only in terms of financial breathing, but also, they can help you to recruiters, if they are well-versed with the CBD’s (Central Business District) or locations.

Observe the job requirements which are popular or which are in demand in the country either learn or adapt to the requirements.

If you are a PR holder, either with 189 and 190, your visa, gives you the opportunity to explore new career options or to continue with the same occupation/domain in which you have already hands on experience, Most of them chose the latter. But, people like me who are a bit adventurous would definitely venture out new career options like Eg: Culinary arts. I had fascination for cooking right from my childhood, but there were some improper configurations happened during my 20’s, while choosing my career path, but now I want to re-visit, as Australia is a great destination for tourism , food and fashion. Why wouldn’t any one want to try new ones, where you have joy, social life and money as well. 

But, practically, you will have to do a little bit of struggle initially to get the right break through into the new chosen career as well, which is inevitable.

Secondly, prepare yourself and sharpen your skills which are in demand while being in your own country as well or before you fly. Trainings or certifications would be a little bit cheaper in your own country than Australia as I presume, unless someone is migrating from Europe, Canada or US. I might be wrong, but it is my observation only. Try to do some certification courses like PRINCE2, ITIL or ISO20000, PMP, certifications or Cloud certifications which are generic and are useful for any occupation. I am giving these certifications as reference, because I come from IT background. These are just examples only.

Alternatively, you could do certificate 3 & certificate 4 in your respective field in Australia as well, but it would definitely pinch your pocket while being jobless. This could be a good option, if you initially find a job & then look for personal development in your career or bring huge amount of savings with you.


----------



## hiya_hanan (Sep 11, 2013)

***Continued ***
•	Expect the unexpected 

Every journey or travel, has a definite unforeseen or unwelcome d experiences. Even, if you are successful in handling all the above steps, there are some unexpected elements or aspects of life, you would face or experience both socially, professionally. The biggest mammoth element I see is “ Racism” – here I would like share an example with you guys.

Initially, when I first landed in Australia, a friend of mine helped me with accommodation, I was living in a country side, there I used to work in a gas station for survival, I use to interact with every customer who visits my station, my interaction topics were from Culture, History and present trending current affairs and big “drama” between Liberals and the Labour politically, it helped me to connect with people and it gave them an impression that, I want to be part of them, as I am trying to understand their governance issues and how things are being detrimentally not being taken care by politicians etc. Most of my customers are my good friends now.

One fine day, a 25 year old chap, walked in and he said to me straight away, while paying for the fuel, “I know who you are, stealing jobs from us “ It was a complete shock of my life & I did’nt understand what he was referring to ! & Australians are very bold people. I said “ I am sorry, I didn’t get you “ ? then he responded “ You must be from India” you guys are all over the place & left recklessly. 

Then, next day I asked him since, he is one of the regulars at Caltex station, about his educational qualifications. He said, he discontinued his schooling & didn’t want to study, Now, I don’t understand the fact that, how can a guy who did not even complete his minimum education has something to do with stealing jobs. Now, I being a MBA ( IT systems) 82% aggregate was unable to co-relate his ideology.

I didn’t want to get into an argument with him as it was the only job for me to survive, I just laughed at him in my mind and said “Take care sir “

Ironically, I have talked to few American and African friends who have faced racism as well, it’s just not Indians infact so, relax. Africans are the most victimized, as per my friend George, who is brought up in Australia all his life. So, it is definitely not a worrying factor for all of us.

But, I would advice to people who are all victims directly or indirectly of this element, not to panic much and deal with utmost ease at mind & at heart – This is a simple reflection of those people who are oblivious of the fact that, the land of Australia belongs to Ab-original community and the ones who call themselves as proper Australians, are immigrants too at some point in the past. It’s just that, they have to ready and brush up their own history lessons a bit more. 

•	India - A different perspective from Australian’s standpoint

The average Australian's perception of Indians is influenced by how they interact with Indians in everyday life. Which happens to mainly be through the telephone at odd hours to telemarketers employed in Indian call centres, on the nightly news detailing yet more claims of racism in the major cities, and on the cricket, often controversially. They think that, every call they make either for their banking, service or any customer related query on the phone would either land in India or some part in Kuala Lampur (which also gives them a rooted idea of stealing their jobs from their country)

But, on the other hand, I have met some excellent, professional and broadminded Australians who respect immigrants especially Indians, they consider Indians as Intelligent and quick thinking masters. These sect of people, are generally, who have travelled the world, understands history and above all, who respects multi-culture. 

But, the primitive minded ones, whose minds are not refined, are mostly country side settlers who are not much educated and not ever even made an effort of understanding world heritage or world culture. So, the word “Respect “ is beyond their understanding or capability. To avoid such people, accommodate yourself to nearby cities where most o the people are educated which makes your live hood simpler.

One thing, everyone should remember here is, every country has both sets of minded beings, so, does this Island too. Put no pressure on your mind. Over a period of time, life will teach you, how to tackle these inflicting elements, all you have to do is, to face them boldly, as everyone has a different perspective of perceiving & solution them individually. So, I leave this part to you for your own reasoning & carry forward with progressive minds, leaving the odds behind.


----------



## hiya_hanan (Sep 11, 2013)

***Continued***

•	Unseen world, recruiters scrutinize with names & job requirement:

There is a great myth here in Australia, that; recruiters also take your “Names “into consideration. If you belong to a certain religion, your resume will be picked up or would be given a quicker opportunity than others who belong to a different religion, which I really think is a total crap. This was shared to me by couple of my friends and we have lot of such videos on YouTube as well, which I don’t agree completely.

But, the ones who are talented and are hard-working should not be considering such vague ideas for sure at any given level, because, I have not experienced anything of such barbaric act by recruiters. All the recruiters, which I have dealt with, are awesome professional people, infact, some of them have become real good friends of mine. We shared some good times together, had couple of drinks together and exchanged ideas and family situations back home. It was a beyond experience. So, try to build the social networking through every possible opportunity you get, once, you get into such chance, sky is the limit to impress them with your talent. 

This does not mean that, you act intentionally to impress them, which might turn your chance into a negative one, you should be able to strike the balance, and maintain thin line of difference between impressing and extreme desperate for job. The Islanders are very good at sniffing your intensions, so be cautious on that front. Build a good relationship first.

•	Getting recognized in the Australian Market

Your LinkedIn profile, plays a vital role which really exhibits what you are as a professional and as a person to the job market on the Internet World. So, does the content of your resume and its format. You could take help of professional content writers as well, or take help from the resources on the net to start with.

All jobs which are displayed on Seek.com.au and other job portals, are not real, there are some real fake ones as well. The reason they publish is for their own auditing purposes. But, to keep the pace, 

I would suggest you to start building your profile with crisp and condensed points of your experience irrespective of your domain. Try to at least maintain 500+ connections which gives a recruiter an idea that, you are very good at connecting with people. However, the due diligence part is carried out by the agency or the firm as a process of recruiting a candidate, which is taken care later.
Send a PM to the respective recruiter, or preferably call & speak to him/her regarding the opportunity, this gives a very good impression on you, that, you are the apt ones to show interest and the commitment towards the posting and the job.

Couple of my friends, have also suggested that, when you are being asked about your availability try to mention them as “Immediate” which will double the chances of considering you as most of the firms prefer immediate joining or immediate requirement to fill the gap right away. This will not guarantee the job though, you have to prove your skill in a structured format or a through a formal interview conducted. But, atleast be happy that, you are been given a chance to step into the second phase of the selecting you & your resume. If the interview did not work well, openly ask the interviewer what went wrong so that, you can amplify or correct it the next time, which would be helpful for a different interview.

Another aspect of job hunting sitting offshore, which really didn’t work for me though, is applying jobs while sitting at your hometown, this method or approach is definitely debatable as few people got jobs and appointment letters without being physically present in Australia. Probably, it also depends on many other factors such as the requirement and the skill shortage to be filled immediately or might also hugely depend on the client requirement. 

•	Be yourself , Be Flexible Mentally and Physically - 

Don’t be an Australian, which means don’t try to mimic them, you are what you are. Always, try to Focus on your weakness and convert them into strengths. With your constant efforts for applying jobs, if you are unsuccessful, please ensure that, this dark period is temporary and everyone gets an opportunity for sure to excel. The only two things, I would really think to get a good job is – the constant fight and aspiration to get one. Secondly, is to be vigilant in the rat race every minute. 
Rest is all taken care of. 

But, by any chance, if you are unsuccessful for a longer time, start utilizing the time to either use productively by enhancing your skills online as there are thousands of resources to learn on the net. Or 

try to find an odd job locally with the help of a popular website gumtree, this will take care of your bills to a certain extent. “Something is better than nothing” My lesson was, every job is important for a society and you have a new learning in every job. The odds should not make you a scared person, rather tune into a being of open mindedness than a forced introvert.

People, who left their families back home especially their kids, will have some of the worst nightmares in their lives as they are emotionally, physically detached and a possible lack of moral boost. When things don’t work out as expected, there is this constant influx of wrong ideas and thoughts which would disturb your mind resulting in diversion from the main focus of getting a job or setting up a business or whichever goal you have in your mind. I would suggest you to meet new people, there are lot of events, festivals, meet ups & multi-cultural gatherings which happens in every state I believe, attend them, they are mostly free for entry, this would relief your mind a bit, or otherwise read a book, watch a movie or do some photography – these are the new things, which I have tried myself & learned a lot from every new passion I have developed.

•	Spending:

If someone is close to Aldi stores, do not hesitate to buy groceries there, as I found them comparatively cheap than coles or Woolworths. I cannot much comment on this, as the grocery section was taken care by my dear friend, who did not allow me to take the trouble.

I would like to stop here, as the post is becoming a big one now, based upon the response of this one, I might share some more experiences in a continued thread. But, please do not get depressed. You all will settle very soon ! 

Please excuse me, if I have been what I shouldn’t have been, in terms of culture, race & people. This is not my intension to talk bad on anyone, these are my experiences only.

Please be in touch – also please share your email id’s via PM if you wish to do so, we can be touch and help each other. The motto has to be helpful to each other & grow together. 
All the best guys & God, bless you all !


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

hiya_hanan said:


> ***Continued***
> 
> .................The motto has to be helpful to each other & grow together.
> All the best guys & God, bless you all !


Thank you for the post, really appreciate it a lot.
It means a lot to people like me who will be walking that path soon!


----------



## BNK0212 (Mar 29, 2015)

Hello There!

It felt very nice reading your posts.. I would like to thank you for sharing your experience(s) with us. It will certainly help many people on this forum to prepare themselves before they land there. Appreciate all your time and efforts in positing this and I will keep following this thread for further updates. Cheers!


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

@hiya_hanan

Really appreciate this post! Very inspiring!

Just one thing I wanted to clarify. You mention that calling up recruiters after applying for jobs would make them believe in our enthusiasm and interest for the job. But in my case, it hs actually been the opposite.

Most recruiters behave very indifferently when I call them first, before them calling me. They usually say that they are still shortlisting candidates and will contact me if I make it to the shortlist. If I try to enquire about other suitable opportunities, they simply say "All our openings are mentioned on our website, please apply for those you feel are suitable for you". They don't even give me a chance to talk. And at other times, someone else answers the call, saying the concerned person is not at the desk. They Take down my name and number, assuring a callback, but that no one calls.

It appears like recruiters are actually annoyed by calls from job seekers, unless they have initiated contact with the candidate first.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi Hanan,
What a nice writeup. Its really inspiring and motivating what all you have experienced and condensed in one page.
We all know life would be difficult once we land in Australia. Those who think it will be a bed of roses and red carpet welcome everywhere are highly ignorant or not wanting to believe that such things as struggles exists in Oz.
it helps to be prepared for your life ahead. accept the reality. work hard ,network socialize and keep on walking.
as in India we say....
"hum honge kamyaab ek din...."

To the beautiful life ahead and a bright future three cheers for everyone out there and people like me who are waiting for that GRANT.
May we all have a happy life. "Amen"


----------



## hiya_hanan (Sep 11, 2013)

Hello Funkyzoom,

Thank you –

Regarding recruiters, all I want to use the word is “ Flummoxed “ 
Reason being, that, I had the opportunity, to experience both sides of a coin, fortunately or unfortunately.

Yes, recruiters, do sometimes act stupid, and most of the times the response would be “ We will get back to you “ or “ He/she not at desk” in this case, there are several reasons, we can think of as an aspiring employee and the reason why they are avoiding us:

a)	We are not fully qualified for the role as per their statistics or understanding. A probable reason might be a chance to be given for a local before it cascades to a non-local.
b)	Recruiters are looking for someone who is better than the profiles found in the mailbox or on LinkedIn.
c)	Cost incurred for the company on that particular role, is also an important aspect.
d)	Recruiters might be confused with the role or the role has been created as a fake one for government auditing purposes.


If by any chance, if they feel that, you are the right person, they will run their nose to the concrete road and be behind you till they hire you. A similar situation happened to me, I got my interviews lined up on a single day, and that too on a Saturday, this was heights of my imagination. Since, the client wanted to fill the position by Monday.
If they like it, they are ready to extend and do just about anything to get it done. But, if the y have multiple options in their hand, they try to wait till the last minute to pick and chose the apt ones.

Ironically, for three months, I was not getting any calls, but suddenly, one day, I was bombarded with calls. Though all calls might not turn fruitful but, they gave me extreme energy in my blood, without even consuming any of those popular drinks like Monster or Mother 

For a moment, it was a dream, whether am I really getting calls or not, But something materialized end of the day to start with. So, in a similar way, there might be number of reasons. Don't worry if they throw back negative responses. Take it easy ! or on a positive aspect, there might something better than the once what you are after. Something better in store for you -

One thing is for sure, if a recruiter responds, to you stating that, “ we will get back to you” it is the most wisest thing, to ignore that, opening and to keep continue for the next one rather than having a false imaginative expectation. However, you can call after couple of days to the same recruiter, and reference the job id and check, what went wrong with your profile, they will tell you, as they maintain a database of all the responses received, which is a good thing. So, that, we can improvise for the next job hunt.

I have been following your blogs, do not keep even the slightest of the chances to go back to India, and probably relocation might change your idea of getting a job. Give it a try elsewhere than, moving back. Come to Melbourne if possible.

Consider, moving as the last option. All the best ! 

hiyahanan


funkyzoom said:


> @hiya_hanan
> 
> Really appreciate this post! Very inspiring!
> 
> ...


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

hiya_hanan said:


> Hello Funkyzoom,
> 
> Thank you –
> 
> ...


Dear Hiyahanan,

I have read your thread word by word and i felt so overwhelmed with the details you shared. its really grateful that you have took some time out from your busy schedule for the betterment of others........

I really appreciate you for the same.

All the best!!


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

Hi Hiyahanan,

Thank you for the excellent hints and tips. This is a wonderful guide for any one who is newly immigrating to Australia. Please do continue writing and sharing your knowledge with all of us.

Thanks and best regards, Ga.


----------



## Bakkar (Mar 6, 2015)

Excellent write up and informative for all GRANT holders.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

hiya_hanan said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Request you to please share your Australia number rather than Indian numbers, it will lessen my burden to adding the numbers again when you guys change your numbers while you are here. So, request everyone to share your OZ numbers so that, this number will get all required updates from everyone. Hope you understand.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for this initiative. I'm sending you a PM now with my Australian number. Kindly add me as well.


----------



## ketanp89 (Aug 3, 2014)

Excellent posts. Subscribing

Thank you for the awesome hints and tips. This is a wonderful guide for any one who is migrating to Australia. Keep up the good work of sharing your experience and knowledge.


----------



## mhdnajamuddin (Mar 18, 2015)

excellent info.


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

Very informative thread with attention to the detail on so many aspects of life in Australia, Thank you so much for taking out the time to write all this...


----------



## kalukuri (Sep 28, 2013)

Nice helpful write up.. Thanks for sharing experiences.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

To all those sharing numbers here: It is against the forum rules. Send your numbers via PM to *hiya_hanan* instead.


----------



## hiya_hanan (Sep 11, 2013)

Dear Friends,

Thank you for your responses on my post - 

Apologies to forum admins regarding, my whatsapp group. I was not aware of the rule that, I should not be sharing such details like phone numbers on this forum, you could PM me if you want but not publicly as it destroys the very objective of this forum.

Thank you Veronica for letting me know about the rules. Have a nice day !

hiyahanan




KeeDa said:


> To all those sharing numbers here: It is against the forum rules. Send your numbers via PM to *hiya_hanan* instead.


----------



## vini_srcna (Jan 19, 2014)

Great post. I really appreciate being positive and carrying the attitude to help others. I am thankful to you bro, Yes, Everything is possible. It is just a matter of time. Thanks for your time. Please keep sharing.


----------



## XWQ (Mar 7, 2015)

*Thank you*

Hi Hiyahanan,

Thank you for such a great post and for making it so detailed. Much appreciated. I too am trying via seek and other portals and its wonderful to read post from someone in a similar situation as this.

Could you please let me know how easy it is to find the station job you found and was it enough to survive there ? How far from a major city were you put up then ?

Thank you


----------



## hiya_hanan (Sep 11, 2013)

Hello XWQ -

To be able to find such odd jobs, you can find it on gumtree, and social networking.

Thank you for your comments - PM your number if you are in Australia.

T&R



XWQ said:


> Hi Hiyahanan,
> 
> Thank you for such a great post and for making it so detailed. Much appreciated. I too am trying via seek and other portals and its wonderful to read post from someone in a similar situation as this.
> 
> ...


----------



## ravi1984 (Feb 28, 2015)

Dear Hiyahanan,

I want to sincerely thank you for your time and effort for writing this post. As people have said, it is very informative and please do continue to share your knowledge with all of us.


----------



## thomasr (Mar 27, 2015)

Hi Hiya_hanan

Thanks for taking the time to share your experiences and tips in an encouraging fashion. Helps to get a glimpse of the path ahead. 

Cheers


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

hiya_hanan said:


> But, on the other hand, I have met some excellent, professional and broadminded Australians who respect immigrants especially Indians, they consider Indians as Intelligent and quick thinking masters. These sect of people, are generally, who have travelled the world, understands history and above all, who respects multi-culture.
> 
> But, the primitive minded ones, whose minds are not refined, are mostly country side settlers who are not much educated and not ever even made an effort of understanding world heritage or world culture. So, the word “Respect “ is beyond their understanding or capability. To avoid such people, accommodate yourself to nearby cities where most o the people are educated which makes your live hood simpler.


Many Australians would find these comments highly discriminatory, racist, unkind, and mostly, simply untrue. They might not understand the context in which they are made, and wouldn't respond well. You won't make friends among many Australians with this (apparent) kind of attitude, so do be careful!   

I do understand that there are instances of racism. And that these may continue over time too. But many apparently racist remarks are not made at a racial or ethnic group per se, they are made at "outsiders", who (as a group) some people may mistakenly fear. I've found this to occur in many countries.

Don't worry though, Australians will sometimes set you straight with a bit of laconic humour, and you'll be one of us in no time at all! We all bring a bit of our culture and views with us, and that's what makes Australia a great place, but sometimes we bring views or pre-existing opinions, from our own experiences and backgrounds elsewhere that may need to subtly change too, that may not be valid or appropriate here - if you have kids here, they will grow up to not have the luggage that we came with! 

Australians of all backgrounds are proud that this is a quite egalitarian country - the notion of "Masters" is an _extremely_ outdated, distasteful, unacceptable description. If you hear the expression, for example "I'll take this to my masters" or similar, you're only hearing that the person will go to the manager or whoever is in charge. It's just a slightly jocular description - we might say it, but we surely don't mean it - often there's a very gentle amount of ever so slight sarcasm, as we know very well that they are not better than us!  - it certainly does not denote any suggestion that the manager is in any way "better", at all, although their position and authority _in that role_ are generally recognised.

In Australia, you should be very wary of suggesting that some people are somehow better than others. They might be managers, bosses, leaders, whatever. Their authority within the work area or even within society will be acknowledged, and their education and/or experience will, in the main, be respected. I'd suggest most people would not particularly see Indians as quick and intelligent masters anyway - not only do they not think about races or ethic groups as "masters", but there simply is no reason to single out any group. Indians are no better or worse than Germans, Costa Rican's, Chinese - or Australian's, which mostly they all either are, or soon will be! 

This is from Wikipedia - The Tall Poppy Syndrome:

_Of the Australian definition, Peter Hartcher of the Sydney Morning Herald writes, "(Australian) Citizens know that some among them will have more power and money than others... But according to the unspoken national ethos, no Australian is permitted to assume that he or she is better than any other Australian. How is this enforced? By the prompt corrective of levelling derision. It has a name—The "Tall Poppy Syndrome". The tallest flowers in the field will be cut down to the same size as all the others. This is sometimes misunderstood...It isn't success that offends Australians. It's the affront committed by anyone who starts to put on superior airs."_

So the Australian view would generally be that they are not better people than you or I, nor are we better than them. Or rather, if they are, or if we are, it's because of their, or our, personal characteristics - how we treat others, etc. We don't have sects here, and you would be much better off not to apply standards from your culture to society here. 

A better education doesn't make for a better person, nor does living in the country, away from the cities, make for a worse person. Broader travel, and more experience with a multi-cultural society can certainly educate us, sometimes even improve our understanding, and change attitudes too. But it doesn't somehow automatically make us better, kinder, more tolerant people than those who have not had those opportunities. I guess we should all aspire to be better people! 

In fact, I was brought up mostly in rural and regional areas within Australia, along with some of the most remote areas too. I have a Sandstone University education, have lived and worked in a few countries, visited perhaps 40, some of those many times. That may make me better-travelled and better-educated than some. I have managed well over 100 staff at a time. But can you say with any surety that I am a better, kinder, even more clever, person than someone who didn't have those opportunities? 

I know many people in rural, regional and remote areas within Australia too - some very highly educated at the very best schools and universities in Australia. A few with literally no formal education, and many in-between. Their education is not an indicator of their kindness, ethics, morality, quality or value as human beings. 

Australia is very proud of this egalitarianism, along with the concepts of fairness and "a fair go" - it's less common in many societies around the world, which can be quite stratified sometimes. It's still a work in progress, of course - there are still some negatives we have to struggle against - and you and I and everyone else can help that work progress!


----------



## docsunny50 (May 24, 2015)

kaju said:


> Many Australians would find these comments highly discriminatory, racist, unkind, and mostly, simply untrue. They might not understand the context in which they are made, and wouldn't respond well. You won't make friends among many Australians with this (apparent) kind of attitude, so do be careful!
> 
> 
> Australia is very proud of this egalitarianism, along with the concepts of fairness and "a fair go" - it's less common in many societies around the world, which can be quite stratified sometimes. It's still a work in progress, of course - there are still some negatives we have to struggle against - and you and I and everyone else can help that work progress!


I agree, fresh-off-the boat migrants make these quick assumptions about what they see in Australia and most of these migrants settle in cities and stick to their own groups-so the stereotyoing continues. I have travelled across Australia and have found country and regional people very friendly and welcoming. Most of the racist attacks and episodes seem to be happening in the cities anyway. One word of advice to new migrants; get to know Australia and don't stick to your own groups and events.


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

well said, we can't generalise this. 



kaju said:


> Many Australians would find these comments highly discriminatory, racist, unkind, and mostly, simply untrue. They might not understand the context in which they are made, and wouldn't respond well. You won't make friends among many Australians with this (apparent) kind of attitude, so do be careful!
> 
> I do understand that there are instances of racism. And that these may continue over time too. But many apparently racist remarks are not made at a racial or ethnic group per se, they are made at "outsiders", who (as a group) some people may mistakenly fear. I've found this to occur in many countries.
> 
> ...


----------



## Anuraag Arora (Apr 3, 2015)

hiya_hanan said:


> Before, I continue to give some experiences and share some tips in regards to migrate, survive, live & successfully bag a job in Australia, I would also like to take this opportunity to inform you guys who all are reading my page, that, these tips are purely based on my experiences and instances which are shared by my close counterparts and fellow struggle rs just like me with whom we shared the troublesome journey together and bagged a descent jobs to start with. My tips might be right or wrong, but our combat to win was completely true. We had to fight within ourselves emotionally, and also with the new world we are experiencing for the first time.
> 
> **There has been overwhelming response for one of my comments which I had shared couple of days back in a thread “ _No progress with job search. What am I doing wrong?_”, I have received so many personal messages from many good friends who are active on this fabulous blog, who also have shared their personal life experience nces and who are fighting few odds in their lives. I express my gratitude to them and also, extend my Thanks for sharing your personal stories, without any hesitation, & considering me as your friend/brother.**
> 
> ...


Hello Hiya_hanan,

Firstly,Thanks a lot for detailing the true picture of the real situation there in Australia.

I have recently received the PR 190 visa for Brisbane [QLD] and I am from the Software Testing background with Banking Domain.Please could you suggest the current job market in Brisbane for Software testers.

Please suggest, is it difficult to find the jobs in Super market initially in Brisbane.

If possible could your please share your email address or contact number. It would be of great help.

Thanks a lot.

Anuraag


----------

